# GH and Osteoarthritis



## TexasAce (Nov 30, 2020)

After a few ACL injuries, I had ACL reconstruction a few years back. I am now experiencing osteoarthritis. With the cold weather we are now getting, and afterwork outs, my knee is really giving me fits. 

  I have known others who used GH after this surgery to help with recovery and to maintain while not being able to lift, but I am wondering if anyone has any experience with using GH for osteoarthritis.

  I have been told it will help regenerate and make my knee feel better, but wanted to ask this to someone with firsthand knowledge.

  Any advice is appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 1, 2020)

I’ve been rolling on a un repaired acl/mcl for over 15 years. I have built on enough scar tissue to be able to do pretty much everything. Though my duration is limited and the recovery takes much longer.

It definitely aches more with the cold damp weather. I have run hgh many times including at the present moment. I have never noticed any sort of enhanced healing. Properties from hgh. I definitely get relief from nandrolone though. It’s great at masking pain and as a joint lubricant.


----------



## TexasAce (Dec 1, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I’ve been rolling on a un repaired acl/mcl for over 15 years. I have built on enough scar tissue to be able to do pretty much everything. Though my duration is limited and the recovery takes much longer.
> 
> It definitely aches more with the cold damp weather. I have run hgh many times including at the present moment. I have never noticed any sort of enhanced healing. Properties from hgh. I definitely get relief from nandrolone though. It’s great at masking pain and as a joint lubricant.



If I'm not mistaken from my previous reading, you like to skate. That can't be comfortable at all...I could hardly get off the ice when I wrecked mine the last time. 

I was skeptical when I was told that GH could rejuvenate, but some studies showed some positive results. Of course that was only in very long term use. Thats why I wanted to see what others have experienced. 

I have heard many people rave about the joint benefits of nandrolone, but I am not looking to do a cycle right now. I am only at 6'2", 194, and 15%. I would like to get my natural higher, as well as routine and diet dialed in more before considering. I have only done one cycle around 8 years ago, so I don't think adding nandrolone in on the first one back is the best idea only for this as its sole purpose.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 1, 2020)

TexasAce said:


> If I'm not mistaken from my previous reading, you like to skate. That can't be comfortable at all...I could hardly get off the ice when I wrecked mine the last time.
> 
> I was skeptical when I was told that GH could rejuvenate, but some studies showed some positive results. Of course that was only in very long term use. Thats why I wanted to see what others have experienced.
> 
> I have heard many people rave about the joint benefits of nandrolone, but I am not looking to do a cycle right now. I am only at 6'2", 194, and 15%. I would like to get my natural higher, as well as routine and diet dialed in more before considering. I have only done one cycle around 8 years ago, so I don't think adding nandrolone in on the first one back is the best idea only for this as its sole purpose.



Yeah sorry I wasn’t sure what your options where as far AAS and if your on TrT or not? I just started my cruise today including Deca. I’ve been on hgh for a few months.

Yeah my issues is the lateral movements. Also when I kneel in a catchers position it forms a tight not. I’m known to make old man noises when this happens. 

The skating and snowboarding don’t really hurt. Just kinda sketchy when I lose balance or fall. My days are just short lived now. 

I’m only slightly tight and sore for a day or two. No actual pain anymore. I can still sprint and run but not for long distances. I also rock climb and hike a lot. I love outdoor activities! I especially here in CO.

Staying lean, agile and mobile is much more important to me then how big I can get or how much I can squat or deadlift. 

Give the hgh a go or maybe even try cutting some weight. Depends on what your priorities are.


----------



## TexasAce (Dec 1, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Yeah sorry I wasn’t sure what your options where as far AAS and if your on TrT or not? I just started my cruise today including Deca. I’ve been on hgh for a few months.
> 
> Staying lean, agile and mobile is much more important to me then how big I can get or how much I can squat or deadlift.
> 
> Give the hgh a go or maybe even try cutting some weight. Depends on what your priorities are.



No worries, was solid advice. I am on TRT...does that change anything? I understand what you are saying on prioritizing mass to mobility. It really hasn't been a problem until this current cold weather we have been getting. Morning suck till I get into a hot shower, and I have made sure to keep it in mind on leg days. I might give the gh a go and see if it is worth it. Been thinking about it for a little while now, just been hesitant due to the price and amount of fake gh out there.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 1, 2020)

TexasAce said:


> After a few ACL injuries, I had ACL reconstruction a few years back. I am now experiencing osteoarthritis. With the cold weather we are now getting, and afterwork outs, my knee is really giving me fits.
> 
> I have known others who used GH after this surgery to help with recovery and to maintain while not being able to lift, but I am wondering if anyone has any experience with using GH for osteoarthritis.
> 
> ...



I have experience with HGH. And Arthritis. 
I ran HGH for 2 years straight once. And I'm sorry to inform you but HGH will definitely not help with Arthritis. The question is and my question was, will HGH accelerate the rate of Arthritis. In not sure but in my opinion I think it may. Since HGH accelerates growth and tissue repair it possible that it could also accelerate arthritis growth. I don't believe that there is any scientific proof of this, all I know is that my Arthritis increased rapidly while I was on HGH. At a stupid rate. It most definitely did not help. 
Talk to your doctor about possible plasma injections. Those worked well for me. 
Good luck.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 1, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> I have experience with HGH. And Arthritis.
> I ran HGH for 2 years straight once. And I'm sorry to inform you but HGH will definitely not help with Arthritis. The question is and my question was, will HGH accelerate the rate of Arthritis. In not sure but in my opinion I think it may. Since HGH accelerates growth and tissue repair it possible that it could also accelerate arthritis growth. I don't believe that there is any scientific proof of this, all I know is that my Arthritis increased rapidly while I was on HGH. At a stupid rate. It most definitely did not help.
> Talk to your doctor about possible plasma injections. Those worked well for me.
> Good luck.


 Hmm never heard about accelerated arthritis on hgh. This is a first! Yeah definitely experienced CTS but that temporarily and not permanent like arthritis.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 1, 2020)

*Hgh lowers the levels of a key inflammatory mediator called tumor necrosis factor alpha.

It is very effective at reducing arthritis symptoms. Hgh promotes bone and muscle growth.*


----------



## Send0 (Dec 1, 2020)

This isn't in my area of knowledge, but I heard BCP-157, Thymosin alpha 1, and Thymosin beta 4, helped people who have rheumatoid arthritis. Maybe va similar protocol could help you?


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 1, 2020)

I can only speak of my own personal experience. Trust me when I tell you. I was on quality GH for 2 years straight. I actually began taking it for that exact reason. Went  to the doctor due to some pain. Doc took x rays and said it was just very mild Arthritis. Sent me to therapy. Started the GH and went back to the doctor one year later and it developed into severe Arthritis and I now needed surgery. Stayed on the GH for another year. It did not help.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 1, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> I can only speak of my own personal experience. Trust me when I tell you. I was on quality GH for 2 years straight. I actually began taking it for that exact reason. Went  to the doctor due to some pain. Doc took x rays and said it was just very mild Arthritis. Sent me to therapy. Started the GH and went back to the doctor one year later and it developed into severe Arthritis and I now needed surgery. Stayed on the GH for another year. It did not help.


I believe you man! Sorry to hear about the surgery. I’ve run many long hgh cycles as well. It didn’t make my un repaired knee (mcl/acl) any better or any worse. 

One would think that whatever regimen your doing to maintain that awesome physique, might have aggravated your arthritis more then the hgh?


----------



## TexasAce (Dec 1, 2020)

JAXNY said:


> I can only speak of my own personal experience. Trust me when I tell you. I was on quality GH for 2 years straight. I actually began taking it for that exact reason. Went  to the doctor due to some pain. Doc took x rays and said it was just very mild Arthritis. Sent me to therapy. Started the GH and went back to the doctor one year later and it developed into severe Arthritis and I now needed surgery. Stayed on the GH for another year. It did not help.



I have never heard of this before so thank you for sharing. It is something I will most certainly research and ask about. I hate to hear that it got worse for you. 

I know osteoarthritis stiffens the cartilage, and I was thinking being I am only 30, the GH could possibly slow down the damage it is causing and possibly reduce some of the symptoms from it. Looking for long term "reduction" (lack of better term) of the effects its causing. 

I have looked into PRP as well, but it is highly experimental with study results all over the board. One has shown positive, one has shown no more effective than the placebo, and one showed a slight worsening. This coupled with the high price tag of over $1,000 per injection I was quoted steered me away to look at alternatives. I will re-discuss this with my doc on the next appt tho. Again, thanks JAXNY for the input.


----------

